# bloody fusssy Baby R P's



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

I am just realising how fussy baby P's can be.

It seems my 3 have got used to b/worm, so i think i might not feed for a couple of days - then try with Krill.

Although, i dont know why im worrying...... in 3 months i'd be able to cheuck anything in (well almost!) and they'd probably finish it in seconds!!!!!!

Anyone has any thoughts on this. please???


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

After awhile, Ps do get used to eatting the same foods over and over. Best thing to do is not to starve your fish, but to slowly introduce it to them.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

when smaller p's eat all the damn time. Atleast all of mine did, so instead of going days without feeding them, just drop in a small amount of bloodworms and a small amount of krill or whatever you wanna be feeding them. And dont keep feeding them the same diet, I would mix it up every week or so, better diet for them.


----------

